# Run Free Little Max : (



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My daughter lost her beloved Syrian Hamster Max this Morning :crying: he was almost 4 Years Old he had a good life bless him 

RUN FREE lovely Max xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

awwww RIP Max he looked gorgeous


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Such a cutee!!! And what a marvellous age!! Sorry for your loss though!! RIP Max. xx


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Awww sorry to hear your sad news
RIP Max and run free little onex


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What a lovely age for him to get to, he was obviously well cared for. Rip little one.


----------

